
SoftBank confirms $32B acquisition of chipmaker ARM to target Internet of Things - gagan2020
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/18/softbank-confirms-32b-acquisition-of-u-k-based-chipmaker-arm-to-target-internet-of-things/
======
kakarot
Hopefully they remain true to their word about keeping ARM independent. Their
licensing strategy has worked pretty well so far.

------
Bromskloss
I find it odd when it is the _acquiring_ company that you have never heard of.

Edit: Apparently big in Japan.

~~~
runj__
SoftBank do wonderful commercials:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJcvRLKO_pU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJcvRLKO_pU)

~~~
mark_l_watson
+1 thanks for the link! I feel much better about the acquisition now.

------
hitr
other than an ownership change, this should not bring much of change to the
market or ARM dependant companies,shouldnt it? .

If it was any other company like Intel or Samsung, things would have been
different. I see that even Intel is developing chips based on ARM
[http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/intel-arm-
processors-...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/intel-arm-processors-
why-how-who/)

